# dropping a QR25 into a b14



## urmysl00t2 (Sep 13, 2004)

anyone ever heard of anyone doing a QR25 engine swap? or is it even possible?


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

just do a sr20det swap


----------



## urmysl00t2 (Sep 13, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> just do a sr20det swap



i would do that, but i want to be original. or even semi-original.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

It was done to a nx2000, don't know about a b14 though.


----------



## ltcassio (May 7, 2004)

well, technically any engine swap is possible if you get the mounting points and transmission right. the semantics of dropping a 2.5L engine into an engine bay that holds a transverse-mounted 2.0 would be interesting. you're looking at an aluminum radiator, bat. relocation, probably no a/c, and a lot of hard work. you'd need to replace the transaxle, transmission, possibly mounts, throttle body, everything. it'd be a piece of work not worth your time and money for the few extra HP you get out of the 2.5S, unless you're planning on charging it or something. However, if you want a turbocharged '98 sentra - just turbo your damn car. or, if you have the money and you want to stick N/A, snag an SR20VE. They put 170 something to the ground and will run you the same as a JDM QR25 and will fit better.


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

ltcassio said:


> well, technically any engine swap is possible if you get the mounting points and transmission right. the semantics of dropping a 2.5L engine into an engine bay that holds a transverse-mounted 2.0 would be interesting. you're looking at an aluminum radiator, bat. relocation, probably no a/c, and a lot of hard work. you'd need to replace the transaxle, transmission, possibly mounts, throttle body, everything. it'd be a piece of work not worth your time and money for the few extra HP you get out of the 2.5S, unless you're planning on charging it or something. However, if you want a turbocharged '98 sentra - just turbo your damn car. or, if you have the money and you want to stick N/A, snag an SR20VE. They put 170 something to the ground and will run you the same as a JDM QR25 and will fit better.


And to add to that note if it's the 6-speed tranny that you like from the QR25 then go with the sr20ve and get the QR25 6-speed tranny for it. I remember reading a post here somewhere that JWT made an adapter to put the 6-speed on and sr20. Besides a 6-speed is much better on a high revving motor.

Mitch


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

Shawn said:


> It was done to a nx2000, don't know about a b14 though.


_*ScorchN200SX*_ on this board and the Vboard 
GA16DE > QR25DE .. i dont know if he finished or not because he doesnt seem to post anymore 

http://forums.thevboard.com/viewtopic.php?t=28107&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=20


----------



## RivStar (Sep 5, 2004)

i actually have heard of a guy in CT doing a QR swap into a B14... his main point was that Nissan made it the new SE-R engine for a reason... he's totally banking on its future potential... however if it was my money i would probably go with some that's already race proven y'know?


----------



## urmysl00t2 (Sep 13, 2004)

sentra97gxe said:


> And to add to that note if it's the 6-speed tranny that you like from the QR25 then go with the sr20ve and get the QR25 6-speed tranny for it. I remember reading a post here somewhere that JWT made an adapter to put the 6-speed on and sr20. Besides a 6-speed is much better on a high revving motor.
> 
> Mitch



that was the real point of it, the 6 speed is what attracted me to that QR25 in the first place.


----------



## SleepERr (May 20, 2003)

sentra97gxe said:


> And to add to that note if it's the 6-speed tranny that you like from the QR25 then go with the sr20ve and get the QR25 6-speed tranny for it. I remember reading a post here somewhere that JWT made an adapter to put the 6-speed on and sr20. Besides a 6-speed is much better on a high revving motor.
> 
> Mitch



I have to wonder if the gearing is right for such a motor. I would think they designed the gearing for the higher torque 2.5 with a 6.5k redline with taller gears, espicialy in first and second. Do you think that it would hamper the proformance of the less torquey and more rev happy sr20(de)(ve)?


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

urmysl00t2 said:


> that was the real point of it, the 6 speed is what attracted me to that QR25 in the first place.


Drop in the SR20de with the 6spd. tranny using the adaptor.
I don't know of any guys in CT doing the QR swap... most have Bluebird's a few VE's and some GTi-R's. The best results I've seen around here are from the DET's or DE-T's. The VE's haven't impressed me yet in comparison to those.
I guess the tuning is kinda tough for the VE owners because there is less support for it.
There is way more support for the SR20de than the QR, especially since it has been thrown into so many platforms. (Sentra's, Bluebirds, Sylvia's, Gti-R's as stock and many swaps into other cars.)


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

urmysl00t2 said:


> i would do that, but i want to be original. or even semi-original.


so you'd rather be original by putting the modern equivalent of a KA24DE in your b14, which will cost at least twice as much as an sr20det swap and not be half the engine the sr20det is?

Also keep in mind the QR25 is problematic. And you won't have a warranty to fix the problems that come up. These new OBD II 32 bit systems are EXPENSIVE...........


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

RivStar said:


> he's totally banking on its future potential...



wanna know the future potential? look at what team RTR is doing, and what it costs them to just make 250hp. can't rev much beyond 7100 rpm the crank will start to tear apart. The CVTC system also starts to come apart at that high rpm. The stock valvetrain will eat itself around 6600 or 6700rpm.........

future potential eh. Sounds like he needs to do his homework on what the engine has done so far.


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

chimmike said:


> wanna know the future potential? look at what team RTR is doing, and what it costs them to just make 250hp. can't rev much beyond 7100 rpm the crank will start to tear apart. The CVTC system also starts to come apart at that high rpm. The stock valvetrain will eat itself around 6600 or 6700rpm.........
> 
> future potential eh. Sounds like he needs to do his homework on what the engine has done so far.


I'm with Chimmike on this one... I'd rather see you do a CA18de-t swap.
Nice cast block, lots of boost...VROOOOM!!!
I know someone with one nice setup in an old Pulsar with a CA18de-t.
Sounds nice and beats the sh*t outta my car.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

The QR has alot of issues, not the least of which is the die cast rather than sand cast block. It has problems when you try to make real power with it and it isn't good beyond 300 hp without block and bottom end mods. Frankly, it's not half the engine the KA24DE that it replaced is. That engine has a much better block and has been boosetd over 400hp with only minor internal mods. There is nothing wrong with being different than the crowd ( I have some strange "different" projects posted in OT if you want to see what I mean...), but if you are going to do it, you should at least do it with something that is a worthwhile improvment over what everyone else is doing.


----------



## AyrtonSennaD (Jun 10, 2002)

I don't want to highjack this thread but JWT made a bralet to fit the QR25DE 6speed tranny to the SR20 (DE,DET and VE) ?? Is there a lot of work to do to make it fit in a B14 motor mount cross member ???


----------



## stevja1 (Jan 25, 2004)

I have a quick question too... does nissan even use the SR20 motor in any of their cars anymore? The reason I ask, is if not, then maybe the 2.5L will be the replacement, and in a few years when there is support, everybody might will be swapping those engines.


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

stevja1 said:


> I have a quick question too... does nissan even use the SR20 motor in any of their cars anymore? The reason I ask, is if not, then maybe the 2.5L will be the replacement, and in a few years when there is support, everybody might will be swapping those engines.


Most obvious is the sr20 powered B15.
The Primera and the Bluebird Sylphy.
The biggest reason they went to a larger motor is because they made the cars larger. The only thing the bigger motors are better at is initial unmodified power.
Unfortunatley it seems American influence has made it to Japan "Bigger and more cheaply made"


----------



## Damien2414 (Oct 6, 2003)

AyrtonSennaD said:


> I don't want to highjack this thread but JWT made a bralet to fit the QR25DE 6speed tranny to the SR20 (DE,DET and VE) ?? Is there a lot of work to do to make it fit in a B14 motor mount cross member ???


yea, has anyone experienced this yet????


----------

